# Rapid-Fire AEB for M-Series ?



## JumboShrimp (Feb 24, 2018)

I shoot most of my stills using AEB, and rapid sequential shots are quite important for HDR and other stuff. (The original G7X was abysmal, for instance.) I am not familiar with the workings of the M-Series Canons, and wonder if anyone out there can comment on which M-Series has good/bad time lag between shots. (Other camera features are not as important.) Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello JumboShrimp,

the original non PowerShot EOS M has an AEB Sequnece mode without time lag between the shots. Also the EOS M5 and supposedly the M6 have no time lag. In between there was the EOS M3 which had a bad time lag behaviour in AEB mode. I don't know if the M10 had this time lag also.

Frank


----------



## JumboShrimp (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you, Photorex. I will look into the latest M-series bodies with latest Digic processors.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 28, 2018)

I also shoot many AEBs and am quite happy with the M6. I regularly don't use a tripod and am able to get good results.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 24, 2018)

AEB with the M3 is abysmal. Without a tripod, its a no-go. With a tripod, you need no subject movement. At all.
Surprisingly poor, given the normal burst rate is okay.


----------



## dcm (Mar 24, 2018)

Have both the M3 and M5. AEB with the M5 is much better.


----------

